# Cooling the Shop



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well my Saturday was spent installing a bigger A/C unit. The first one I had (4500 btu) worked well when cooling just the clockshop side as I have about R41 value in my walls and R 36 in the attic but when I started turning the woodshop side was always hot mainly because of the garage door and it faced south plus it was brown. So you can guess it radiated the heat. Well I took some 1 1/2" styrofoam and insulated the panels. Then today I installed a 10,500 btu unit and it is going to be nice in there. In 25 minutes it had cooled it from 82* down to 73*. I am looking forward to turning without sweat running in my eyes from the headband of my face shield. Thought I would put a little molding around it to make it look nice. Well ok those were my instructions from the LOML to make it look nice.:big_boss:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Bernie

you will enjoy that! i live in the southeastern u.s. and it gets hot and humid here. 104degrees plus and humidity of 95% and up. my small shop is not insulated, but i installed a 24,000 btu air conditioner in it and it gets cold in there


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay Poppa... getting soft in your old age and can't take the elements eh? I am going to bookmark this thread and everytime I get razzed about my shop AC from now on, I am going to link them to this. :haha::haha::haha:

Seriously though... there is nothing like a comfortable working environment to enjoy the hobby. Nice job my old friend!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good idea. When I replace my furnace the new one will include central air and my 28K BTU window unit will migrate to the garage.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

that will be nice Mike. i enjoy my window unit. 

i have to say, i dream about one of the heat pump window units, but they are expensive!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

levon said:


> t i dream about one of the heat pump window units, but they are expensive!


Heat pumps also have the highest number of service calls. The switching valves go bad in them.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

So far the basement shop has stayed cool despite the fact it in not connected into the house system, (keeps the dust out of the house). I have insulated the outside walls and the interior walls to keep the sound down and keep the shop isolated from the rest of the house. If I make it through August without needing cooling I will be in good shape. The next test will be staying warm in the winter!! Winters here are not bad at all compared to Goodland, Kansas. Never knew anyone from Goodland till now.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. Oh did it feel good in the shop. So tomorrow it will be turning in comfort for once. I figured I had better do it now while I had the money and before I retire. 

Yes Bob this old (....) well you know just can't take the heat like I did 20 or 30 yrs ago. I take after my mother and sweat profusely. I have to drink lots of water to keep hydrated and the sweat off the head band of the face shield don't help matters any either. 

Well now Jerry you can say you do know someone from Goodland. Yes the winters up here can be fierce especially when we have those high plains blizzards. My driveway if we get say 6 inches of snow or more will be from 3 to 5 ft deep.


----------



## Hfranco2018 (May 1, 2018)

I have to say, this heat pump window units are expensive! I highly recommend mini split systems!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an uninsulated garage door in the shop. I'm going to insulate it and build a wall over it for more shelf storage. Never use the door. BTW, it is a one piece door that takes Hercules to lift it. Wonder what moron came up with that idea.


----------



## Washingpole (Jun 24, 2021)

There are always some problems with these air conditioners. I remember when I had about the same problem, I tried to solve everything myself. Do you want to know what happened? I've only made it worse(


----------

